

Introducing The Humble Introversion Bundle - SingAlong
http://blog.wolfire.com/2011/11/Introducing-The-Humble-Introversion-Bundle

======
lucian1900
Awesome. I'd missed the first bundle with Aquaria, and now a second chance to
get it!

And I've yet to play the games from the past two bundles :)

------
libraryatnight
Hard to not be a fan of these bundles. I loved Uplink when it was released, I
had no idea it had such a fan base.

